
Fuck the Super Game Boy (2010) - jmduke
http://loveconquersallgam.es/post/2350461718/fuck-the-super-game-boy-introduction
======
TazeTSchnitzel
The best was Space Invaders, which was unique in that instead of colouring the
Game Boy game, it uploaded a full SNES version of the game into RAM and
executed it.

------
withad
I recall the Game Boy Colour doing something similar, though it apparently had
its own system -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Color#Color_palettes_u...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Color#Color_palettes_used_for_original_Game_Boy_games).

And now I'm trying to remember what the Game Boy Tower in Pokemon Stadium made
the games look like...

~~~
fuzzywalrus
If I recall correctly the GameBoy Color could only assign sprites 3 colors.

What's interesting is Nintendo also made the GameCube GameBoy Advance
attachment much later

------
madeofpalk
That whole series was a great read. Having grown up after the SNES (I only
have very vague memories of the N64 as a kid), I spent a good hour reading it
and looking up wiki articles in between.

Those footnotes were annoying though. In-text they're numerical, but at the
bottom of the page they're alphabetical. Wtf?

------
vijayaggarwal
Whoa, did Super Mario Bros have a palette of just four colors? Amazing!

~~~
67726e
I can't speak for the GameBoy system, but I've spent years hacking on the NES.
The way the color system breaks down is you have a palette of 4 colors. From
there you can load 4 "background" palettes along with 4 "sprite" palettes at
any time. The sprites are things like Mario or a Goomba while the background
items are things like the ground blocks or tubes.

For an example of what the palette setup looks like in practice, take a
glimpse at this video[0] - Disclaimer: I made this back when I was in
highschool and I haven't watched it since, so I may wind up embarrassing
myself here...

[0] - [http://youtu.be/_J5qI8BkENA?t=22s](http://youtu.be/_J5qI8BkENA?t=22s)
[1] -

~~~
acuozzo
> I can't speak for the GameBoy system, but I've spent years hacking on the
> NES.

Me too! Are you on the nesdev.com forum?

~~~
67726e
Yes and no. I've used the forums a bit having asked and answered questions.
Most of my hobby was in modifying the games and hardware, eventually dabbling
in homebrew development. My name there is the same as it is here, but I
haven't used it in years as my career has kept me busy.

------
seivan
I love reading about tech in games trivia!

My favourite is still the article about Star Craft 2 and pathfinding.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Do you have the link for that? Thanks

~~~
aatos
I would guess he is referring this one: [http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-
starcraft-path-finding-h...](http://www.codeofhonor.com/blog/the-starcraft-
path-finding-hack)

------
xtracto
Aaah super game boy. I think Nintendo has a chance of doing something similar
with the DS and Wii U... that would be awesome for the Wii today.

------
garrethv
A bit off topic, but I've got to ask - why use the word "fuck"? It conveys
arrogance, derisiveness, and a sense of link-baity-ness. I also don't see how
it has anything to do with an analysis of the algorithm of the gameboy colors.

~~~
donatj
I once merely disagreed with Christina Love on twitter whereas she blocked me,
sicked her followers on me, and went on a tirade about how awful I was -
attacking things from my twitter bio that had nothing to do with my comment.
Professional isn't a word I'd use to describe her.

~~~
simias
Pretty please, it's a perfectly nice hacking article, let's not turn that into
a drama thread...

~~~
Jach
Yes please. Another request for the meta-department's box, can people stop
posting (and upvoting) comments whose content is solely a criticism of the
tone or language of the submission (or another comment)?

------
LordHumungous
I don't think the cartridge port is big enough.

